
Ask HN: I need to learn about PR and Marketing, recommendations? - Sealy
Hello HackerNews entrepreneurs,<p>I&#x27;m after some lessons in PR and Marketing. I would really appreciate any recommendations for good resources (online) and books on the topic.<p>I read the Burnt Out Bloggers guide to PR (recommended by Justin, Founder of Twitch in the Startup School Lectures), I need more knowledge!!!<p>Thanks and Merry Christmas everyone.<p>P.s. I think I will be getting a Kindle for Christmas :)
======
mindcrime
Here are two old threads with some of my book recommendations, FWIW.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4417443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4417443)

2\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7653263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7653263)

~~~
Sealy
Thanks mindcrime, appreciate the share!

